# VK - Falcon King, Vladdin Kush Pods, EQS, Unity & More



## Gizmo (12/4/19)

New Arrivals

HorizonTech Falcon King
Freemax Twister Blue / Green
Vladdin RE Kush Pods
Falcon King M1 Coils
Falcon King Tank
Innokin EQS
Wotofo Profile Unity

Restocks:

Vaporesso Zero Pods
Golisi I2 Charger
Breeze 0.6 Coils
Breeze 1.0 Coils
VPC Replacement Pods
NRG TanK Glass
Vladdin RE
Joyetech Atopack JVIC2
Delorean Pods
Lapetus Glass
Nikola Lapetus Mesh Coils
Vandyvape BSKR MTL Coils
Innokin EQS/EQ Pods
Rincoe Manto S
Rincoe Manto Mini
Exceed Coils 1.2
IJOY VPC PODS
Smok Nord AIO 19 Restock

https://www.vapeking.co.za/index.php?dispatch=products.newest​

Reactions: Like 4


----------

